# Lake cable ice fishing



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Was just wondering if anybody here have ever fished lake cable thru the ice and what kind of fish population the lake holds I have a friend that recently bought a house there bluegill perch or crappie that's what I will try to target thank you for information


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

never have, kinda curious


----------



## Backtroll (Mar 7, 2010)

Bluegill, Crappie, bass, a few perch. Lake Cable is a private lake. Make sure your friend purchases "Guest Fishing Passes" for you to use. Also you must follow a few special regulations. He can get that information at the lake office.


----------



## FishLaughAtMe (Mar 30, 2012)

I went there after I moved from WI and the man I talked to said the same, need to know somebody and have a guest pass. But he also said that they don't stock it like they use to, he said that most of the residents just float around and few fish. That was 8 years ago.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

To everybody that answered my post about lake cable thanks I'll post my results


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

My fiance's dad is the president of Lake Cable, the above post is correct you will need guest fishing passes. There are some really big red ears and bluegills in there Kara and I have also caught some big perch as well. The bass population is decent and there are some pretty big channel cats in there as well. It doesn't get much fishing pressure most people just float or cruise around or when it's open they congregate at the beach. I've been wanting to ice fish it as well but never seem to have the time with three teenagers involved in band and sports it's tough to get away at times. Good luck and let us know how you do. 

Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Saugeye Sam thanks for the information you can beat bluegill dinner if u don't mine do u mine texting your cell number


----------



## rhaythorn (Oct 27, 2007)

Guest pass and a member has to be with you.


----------



## FishLaughAtMe (Mar 30, 2012)

I stopped by there today because I saw a blue shanty from the lake O spring bridge and was hoping that it was close enough to get to chat with whoever was fishing but when I got to the parking lot and looked out, whoever it was, was going to stay a mystery because it was too cold to take that walk out there with sneakers on. But it's a good sign.


----------

